# Gator season coming up!



## RUGERWARRIOR (May 13, 2012)

Its been a couple years since I brought it up last time. I didnt apply last year because I didnt want to get accepted and not have the money to go. This year is differrent. I want some input on where to apply for and possably some help.


----------



## Michael (May 13, 2012)

How many pts ya got?


----------



## ben300win (May 13, 2012)

Rugerwarrior...when you draw you should go with Michael in Zone 9 on the savannah river. I shot a 11-4"er with him last year. Very great guy.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (May 13, 2012)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Its been a couple years since I brought it up last time. I didnt apply last year because I didnt want to get accepted and not have the money to go. This year is differrent. I want some input on where to apply for and possably some help.



I also need some schooling ! I have two other people wanting to go as a party how do we apply and what zones should we try to get, thanks for any and all help


----------



## Boar Hog (May 13, 2012)

Check out my profile pics and if you see anything you're looking for pm me or Redneck1 . These pics were taken last season. We had a 100% success rate.


----------



## ben300win (May 14, 2012)

Gadawg...its gonna take you at least 4 years before you draw a tag in most areas. Call Michael when you get close to drawing for more info.


----------



## Michael (May 15, 2012)

gadawgfan706 said:


> I also need some schooling ! I have two other people wanting to go as a party how do we apply and what zones should we try to get, thanks for any and all help



Don't apply on a party ticket. Hopefully you will get drawn this yr, Your Buddy next year and your other buddy the following yr, which will be the yr you once again have 2 pts... get it?

As for zones, those on the west side of the state (1,2,3 and 4) take the most pts to draw (at least 3 pts, up to 5) Zones on the east (7,8 and 9) are the 2nd hardest to draw. Zones 5 and 6 are the easiest to draw, but have the fewest gators.


----------



## dalton257 (May 20, 2012)

I know were some huge gators are in the Flint. wish I could put some of yall on em. Thought about hunting them myself but dont know anything about the legal ways. Guess I could start checking into it


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (May 21, 2012)

Sorry fellas, its been a few days since I have been on here. To answer your question Micheal, I have got 2 pts. Last year I didnt apply thinking I had a chance of getting a tag but didnt have the money to go. This year the financial situation is a little better.


----------



## Michael (May 22, 2012)

With just 2 pts you probably won't draw again this yr, but when you do...


----------



## Boar Hog (May 23, 2012)

Remember, always apply even if you can't go just to earn an extra priorty point for later. The more points you have the better the chance for drawing the zone you want!


----------



## donald-f (May 27, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Remember, always apply even if you can't go just to earn an extra priorty point for later. The more points you have the better the chance for drawing the zone you want!



When you apply and do not want to get drawn check the box NO SELECTION  and like boar hog said you get the priorty point.


----------



## frog1 (May 28, 2012)

If we don't get some rain, the ocmulgee & altamaha rivers will be interesting this year.


----------



## dick7.62 (May 28, 2012)

frog said:


> If we don't get some rain, the ocmulgee & altamaha rivers will be interesting this year.



Might not even need a boat.


----------



## Boar Hog (May 28, 2012)

You need a lawnmower to get around at Seminole already hydrilla is taking over!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> You need a lawnmower to get around at Seminole already hydrilla is taking over!





We didn`t have enough of a winter to even sink it for a little while. Gonna have to get me an airboat before it`s over with.


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 29, 2012)

Have airboat and will travel. I`d love to help anyone get their `gator. Ten years experience in Florida and just looking for the next adventure. I AM NOT A GUIDE AND DO NOT CHARGE but will take a tank of gas for the boat and the truck


----------



## frydaddy40 (May 30, 2012)

*It's is now.*



frog said:


> If we don't get some rain, the ocmulgee & altamaha rivers will be interesting this year.



  It's interesting now for us river rats.   Herd you had a good 
  fishing trip.


----------



## frydaddy40 (May 30, 2012)

*Good info Michael*



Michael said:


> Don't apply on a party ticket. Hopefully you will get drawn this yr, Your Buddy next year and your other buddy the following yr, which will be the yr you once again have 2 pts... get it?
> 
> As for zones, those on the west side of the state (1,2,3 and 4) take the most pts to draw (at least 3 pts, up to 5) Zones on the east (7,8 and 9) are the 2nd hardest to draw. Zones 5 and 6 are the easiest to draw, but have the fewest gators.



  All good info except zone 4  only takes 2 or 3 points and there are not a lot good gator's there.  Lots of meat gator's though.   
  Guided a hunt in zone 5 last season. Hunted 20 miles of 
  altamaha  and saw 4 gator's all small.   

  Guided 5 hunts in zone 6 last season  100% success saw
 lots of gator's all sizes  up to 11'.  I say it's going to be good this year to unless the poachers get them. 

  That's what happened in zone 5.  Scouted good 3 weeks
 before the hunt.  Poacher's killed almost all of them. 
Swamp people  want  to  B's.  Dnr  knows who you are.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 30, 2012)

Michael said:


> How many pts ya got?



4


----------



## REDNECK1 (May 30, 2012)

Udawg you can probably draw any zone except for 1 it is looking like a minimum of 5 for zone 1. All the hunts I did last year on zone one had 5 or more zone 2 took 4, zone 3 took 4 and 5 pts, zone 9and 8 took 4 pts there may have been some draw for them with 3. The percentages are on the dnr site from last year.


----------



## rum3002576 (May 31, 2012)

my wife has 6 or 7 points now, i have 0. if we apply as a party does that help my chances or screw hers up?


----------



## biker13 (May 31, 2012)

You won't make the draw with 0.Let her pick zone 1 and go with her.You will need an alligator license to assist,$50


----------



## groundhawg (May 31, 2012)

dlsbiker13 said:


> You won't make the draw with 0.Let her pick zone 1 and go with her.You will need an alligator license to assist,$50



Rum300's location shows Pennsylvania.  If this is correct then the out-of-state/non-resident license for alligator hunting if $200.00.


----------



## frydaddy40 (May 31, 2012)

*Now way around the draw.*

Quota draw is based on individual  points.
  Does not matter if one person in the group has a lot of 
   points. 
   The group thing is so a group can go all at the same time
  if everyone has enough points.  It's a Ga. thing.  

        frydaddy40


----------



## rum3002576 (May 31, 2012)

thanks, i was drawn for zone 1 last year, i was just hoping the group thing would help my chances


----------



## REDNECK1 (May 31, 2012)

Just come on down with her Rum I saw another good one very close to where we got yours last year.


----------



## frog1 (May 31, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> It's interesting now for us river rats.   Herd you had a good
> fishing trip.



Yea we had a good trip. Its always good to get away for a few days. Took my tunnel hull & only beached it once. You need to mark them shallow spots for me next year.Lol The ocmulgee is terrible now so I can just immagine what it will be like come sept. Rock City has moved to middle Ga. I got me a $2500 rock last year.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 31, 2012)

I don't know what zone I drew a few yrs ago but only took 2 points. Little Satilla river is where we went. Saw a good many.. Boat motor quit about 3 miles up. Finally run one down with the trolling motor. Im wanting to try the west side next time.


----------



## rum3002576 (May 31, 2012)

i remember seeing a big one on the way out last year


REDNECK1 said:


> Just come on down with her Rum I saw another good one very close to where we got yours last year.


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

How does gator season work?  Do you have to apply for tags.  Not that I am going to, I am just curious.  Is it really like you see on swamp people, set lines then come back later and choot em?


----------



## rum3002576 (May 31, 2012)

in georgia its nothing like you see on swamp people, there is no baiting a hook and coming back later, best way i think is to snag em with a pole and treble hook.





pstrahin said:


> How does gator season work?  Do you have to apply for tags.  Not that I am going to, I am just curious.  Is it really like you see on swamp people, set lines then come back later and choot em?


----------



## donald-f (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How does gator season work?  Do you have to apply for tags.  Not that I am going to, I am just curious.  Is it really like you see on swamp people, set lines then come back later and choot em?



Gator hunting in Ga is nothing like what you see on swamp people. Yes you apply for a tag, it will take about 4 years to be drawn for a tag. You do not set lines, you must secure the gator before shooting it. Any one needing more info contact REDNECK1 or BOAR HOG.


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

rum3002576 said:


> in georgia its nothing like you see on swamp people, there is no baiting a hook and coming back later, best way i think is to snag em with a pole and treble hook.





donald-f said:


> Gator hunting in Ga is nothing like what you see on swamp people. Yes you apply for a tag, it will take about 4 years to be drawn for a tag. You do not set lines, you must secure the gator before shooting it.



I figured swamp people was partially real and partially dramatized for TV.  

Do you hunt at night, day or either? 

How far south do you have to go in GA to find gators?


----------



## frog1 (May 31, 2012)

They are a few around that have been hunting them like swamp people but since they got caught they probably won't be doing that again no time soon.


----------



## Boar Hog (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I figured swamp people was partially real and partially dramatized for TV.
> 
> Do you hunt at night, day or either?
> 
> How far south do you have to go in GA to find gators?



Go to the Ga. DNR website and you will find all the answers to your questions. And for anyone planning to gator hunt in Ga., staying at a Holiday Inn Express won't cut it!


----------



## frydaddy40 (May 31, 2012)

*They caught them.*



frog said:


> They are a few around that have been hunting them like swamp people but since they got caught they probably won't be doing that again no time soon.



   They caught them poachers up your way?  
     Pm me and give me the details.  

    I hate poachers.


----------



## Boar Hog (May 31, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> They caught them poachers up your way?
> Pm me and give me the details.
> 
> I hate poachers.



Inquiring minds want to know! Start a new thread with all the details. I hate poachers too Fry!


----------



## frog1 (Jun 1, 2012)

It was on the www.Tricountymonitor.net( a new internet newspaper) about a week ago, but isn't on there now. 3 folks huntin um like swamp people til Dnr showed up.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Thanks Man.*



frog said:


> It was on the www.Tricountymonitor.net( a new internet newspaper) about a week ago, but isn't on there now. 3 folks huntin um like swamp people til Dnr showed up.



    I'll  try to find out some details.


----------



## applejuice (Jun 1, 2012)

Applications opened today , I just applied !!


----------



## biker13 (Jun 1, 2012)

Me and my son applied also.Thought he had 3 only 2 so he won't get one ,I am starting over.Got one last year with REDNECK1 and Boar Hog,most fun I had in a spell.If anyone needs a ridealong I got my gator license.If you do get drawn USE that tag.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 1, 2012)

dlsbiker13 said:


> Me and my son applied also.Thought he had 3 only 2 so he won't get one ,I am starting over.Got one last year with REDNECK1 and Boar Hog,most fun I had in a spell.If anyone needs a ridealong I got my gator license.If you do get drawn USE that tag.



My Son and I are going with REDNECK1 this year.  Sure are looking forward to the hunt. I have 7 points and John has 9 so expect to get either zone 1 or 2.  Will talk about it this weekend and decide which one might be best and apply for that zone.  REDNECK1 likes both Lake Seminole and Eufaula.  As dry as it has been this year and with the mild winter we had bet the "grass" in Seminole will be almost thick enough to walk on.


----------



## rdhood (Jun 6, 2012)

have one point from year before last...just applied for second. I missed last year or I would already have 2. 

Ah, well.  You guys who have the points for this years hunt... have fun!  I'll see you year after next....


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Very  important*

Do not put a zone for a choice that you do not want to 
    hunt in. 
     And you do not have to put all 3 choices, all you have to
    put the one zone you want to hunt in.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 7, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Do not put a zone for a choice that you do not want to
> hunt in.
> And you do not have to put all 3 choices, all you have to
> put the one zone you want to hunt in.



Also if you do not want to hunt this year make no selection so you will receive 1 piorty point.


----------



## archimedes23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Question guys, I only have 1 point so I really have no chance of being drawn this year.  I was just curious in the format of the new quota system.  It says wagered points, does that mean you lose the points only if you are drawn?  Should I still wager the one point for a tag in the zone I want or just apply for the point?


----------



## ridgestalker (Jun 8, 2012)

Just apply dont wager any points. Even if you did with one point you would not be drawn.The only time you will loose points wagered is if you are selected for your zone choice.An as others have said when you do have enough points just put in for the zone you want not a 2nd an 3rd choice or you will probably be selected for one you dont want if not drawn for first choice.If you would be fine with being picked for more than one zone than put a 2nd or 3rd choice.This applies to all type quota hunts.Dont wager points just to build point's an only apply for where ya want to be selected.Simple enough rite.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 8, 2012)

archimedes23 said:


> Question guys, I only have 1 point so I really have no chance of being drawn this year.  I was just curious in the format of the new quota system.  It says wagered points, does that mean you lose the points only if you are drawn?  Should I still wager the one point for a tag in the zone I want or just apply for the point?



     No you want lose any points, just not going to get 
   picked most likely do to how many people apply now.

    System is luck of the draw,although you just have the 
 one point you can still get picked.  

    I got picked on the first try for zone 7 two years ago.


----------



## tgw925 (Jun 8, 2012)

I will have 4 prioirity points this year and I apply for zone 7. I believe I should have a 100% chance to be selected this year. Can anyone reassure me?


----------



## donald-f (Jun 9, 2012)

tgw925 said:


> I will have 4 prioirity points this year and I apply for zone 7. I believe I should have a 100% chance to be selected this year. Can anyone reassure me?



I think you are right, 4 points should get you drawn.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 9, 2012)

*very good*



tgw925 said:


> I will have 4 prioirity points this year and I apply for zone 7. I believe I should have a 100% chance to be selected this year. Can anyone reassure me?



    Yes you got a real good chance.


----------



## RockyS (Jun 10, 2012)

With 2 points, should I not put in for a zone at all, or put in and just hope.  I'm really unsure if I want to waste my points on a small gator.  What do yall consider a meat gator?  7 foot?  How much meat will come from a 7 footer?  I would really like to take my own boat.  It's an 1860 with a 75 merc, and a 75lb troller.  Do any guides go with you to just help as far as landing the gator and processing it?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Info*



RockyS said:


> With 2 points, should I not put in for a zone at all, or put in and just hope.  I'm really unsure if I want to waste my points on a small gator.  What do yall consider a meat gator?  7 foot?  How much meat will come from a 7 footer?  I would really like to take my own boat.  It's an 1860 with a 75 merc, and a 75lb troller.  Do any guides go with you to just help as far as landing the gator and processing it?



    You can do ether one you want, if you don't get picked 
  you want lose a point. System only takes points when you 
  get picked. 
  As for a guide you can hire one and your chances of 
  success will increased 100%. Most  guides provide all
  the equipment and have year's of experience to draw on
 to help you harvest your gator ( the size you want ) and
  help with the whole process.  
                                                      frydaddy40


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 10, 2012)

RockyS said:


> With 2 points, should I not put in for a zone at all, or put in and just hope.  I'm really unsure if I want to waste my points on a small gator.  What do yall consider a meat gator?  7 foot?  How much meat will come from a 7 footer?  I would really like to take my own boat.  It's an 1860 with a 75 merc, and a 75lb troller.  Do any guides go with you to just help as far as landing the gator and processing it?



A meat gator is any gator that falls below the trophy size limit set by the guide. All gators are meat gators as long as the are healthy! Since the odds of anyone harvesting an alligator in their lifetime is so limited, any gator should be considered a trophy.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Trophy  or meat.*



Boar Hog said:


> A meat gator is any gator that falls below the trophy size limit set by the guide. All gators are meat gators as long as the are healthy! Since the odds of anyone harvesting an alligator in their lifetime is so limited, any gator should be considered a trophy.



 Boar hog is right all gator's should be trophy's to the hunter.
  Yes the guide does set that scale. It's up to you.
  For me as a guide over 8' is a trophy.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 18, 2016)

Is it illegal to bait the gators to come to a specific spot a few days before the season on a WMU or is that illegal?


----------

